# 03 altima 2.5



## untoldtruth05 (Nov 29, 2006)

right now my car is completely stock. whats the best way to get power from the car for a reasonable price? i also want it to seem pretty stock. someone give me some suggestions


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i would start with a cold air intake... my brand of choice is injen.... nismo is pretty good too..
after i would look into headers,exhaust, and why not a pulley.. now if you want to get all that crap out of the way juice it up  a wet fifty shot of nitrous should give you no problems


----------



## untoldtruth05 (Nov 29, 2006)

i have the nismo intake on order already. my goal is now to get 225 whp without having to do a turbo. doubt it will happen but i figured id ask people if they have any ideas


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

225 whp can be achieved but you need every single bolt on available for this car and the right tunning.... big bucks $$ i would just skip the bullshit and go straight to boost... i mean 270whp at 7psi for almost the same price sounds much much better.... i mean add up all the money you would be spending buying and installing bolt-ons... if you really think about it buying a turbo is the smartest thing to do... only thing is you have to spend all the money at once.. unless you piece up a turbo kit... if you had a 6cyl you could shoot up high no problem that's my next project for my new car... i want to have it running on zex by the end of december..


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

225 is being pretty generous with that 2.5 - even with every bolt on imaginable.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

like i said the right tunning can do some amazing things .. but 225 really is asking for alot here..


----------



## untoldtruth05 (Nov 29, 2006)

which turbo do you recommend for the car. whsat price range am i looking at?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

: Powertech Performance : TURBO KITS : ALTIMA 2.5L

heard they made an awesome kit for the altimas....
and if you really think about it.. the price isn't half bad...
you add up the price of a ton of bolt-ons and their installation prices..
and i'm sure you get really close to those numbers..

"*Powertech Performance offers one of the best Turbo Kits for the QR25DE engine on the market. Dyno proven to make over 275whp on just 7psi, this kit offers more potential than what most people are willing to invest in."*


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

google 'sts turbo' they have an interesting concept on turbo's... also, universal kit.


----------

